# American home shield



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm getting so sick of hearing from these people.

Who in the heck provides insurance against a toilet clog? Are you frickin serious?


Anybody else want to jump in on this rant?

:furious:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

And other than Nacho, who is gonna unclog a toilet for $69 bucks?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Just had a guy today who told me that their stove had a problem, the appliance guy repaired it 3 times, and so then they "told" american home shield that they couldn't get parts for it anymore so they bought them a new stove.


He had a bunch of crud in his water, so i told him that flushing it would be a good start. He wanted me to "tell" them that the tank was bad. When I told him "Sir, the tank is not leaking" He simply responded with "THIS IS RIDICULOUS!"

I cut my losses and left out of there with no intention of ever calling him back. :furious:

What kind of bonehead would insure a 10 year old water heater anyway?

I can't wait for those stupid aces to put themselves out of business with all these bogus claims so I don't have to keep listening to messages on the machine from them.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Alan said:


> Just had a guy today who told me that their stove had a problem, the appliance guy repaired it 3 times, and so then they "told" american home shield that they couldn't get parts for it anymore so they bought them a new stove.
> 
> 
> He had a bunch of crud in his water, so i told him that flushing it would be a good start. He wanted me to "tell" them that the tank was bad. When I told him "Sir, the tank is not leaking" He simply responded with "THIS IS RIDICULOUS!"
> ...


Should have told him he needed a really expensive filtration system that AHS would not cover. Then he would have been fine with flushing the tank.:laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I was with them a while back, but told a policy holder to go **** himself. They fired me. Tried to get back on, but it's like I'm a bad guy or something, so they won't let me.

Here's a thread about AHS: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/american-home-shield-2013/


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

Alan said:


> I'm getting so sick of hearing from these people.
> 
> Who in the heck provides insurance against a toilet clog? Are you frickin serious?
> 
> ...


I did quite a bit of work for AHS out in Seattle over the years when I was just starting out with my business. At that time I needed the work, regardless of the hassle...but as I refined my customer base, I weeded them out.

For 99.9% of my customers, I had a 15 minute minimum call time; but for AHS, it was a one hour minimum...as you have to include the extra time to deal with the 45 minutes telephone time for that 15 minute call if you are not "on their approved vendor list" to get things "authorized". (as I'm sure you know)

Since I used to mail 100% of my invoices to all customers, (didn't collect on site at all) it became a hassle to deal with AHS, since the homeowner was required to pay their "deductible" to the plumber...therefore requiring me to provide the homeowner a receipt for the payment...yet, another time-waster.

A few real estate agents in my area were included the AHS policies with each of the homes they listed as a selling point. Since the agents knew that most of the homes in Seattle had frequent sewer (concrete & clay) and plumbing issues (cast and galvanized), it may have been more value for the customer in that region. From what I witnessed, it was probably a good value for the overwhelmed new homeowner.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

When dealing with home warranty customers you get a completely different experience. Some are cool and won't hassle you when you have a small service call. It's the ones who won't let you out of the house until you fixed or replaced everything. Then you need approval even when you tell the customer after reading their policy if they didn't lose it, that the work isn't covered. They won't take no for an answer. Then you get cussed out after the warranty company tells them certain things are not covered. If you tell them I can replace that faucet for $300.00 chances are they won't do it. And you have to maintain a pleasant attitude during the whole ordeal or you will get downgraded.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Never heard much good about America Home Sheild in Dallas Texas.

They hire unlicensed plumbers from the few times I have seen quotes or repair work from them.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

self edited


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Her and His Plumbing works for AHS


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

For the members that are or we're part of the service provider network of these warranty companies, does anyone know what rating they require of your insurance carrier?


----------



## socalplmr1 (May 27, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> For the members that are or we're part of the service provider network of these warranty companies, does anyone know what rating they require of your insurance carrier?


 
Most require 1 mil in liability...

American Home Shield
Old Republic
First American
and a few others...are ALL losing propositions for plumbers and service people...did them for years...wont EVER touch them again


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

if you do work for them something is wrong with you and your business that you need them. Tried it once and never again will do it. They found some numb nut here in the Phx area to do their work for less than 55.00


----------

